# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding tijdens het vrijen

## jetje88

Hallo,

Ik ben vorige week 2 x de pil vergeten in te nemen.

Nu heb ik deze week 2 keer bruine afscheiding gehad tijdens het vrijen. :Confused:  

2 dagen later ( Vandaag ) heb ik nu bloedverlies en voel me erg misselijk en trillerig.

Weten jullie wat er aan de hand kan zijn en wat ik nu moet doen ?


Alvast bedankt..

----------


## Adventura

Hoi,

Het klinkt erop dat je oud bloed bij je draagt. Dat is ook niet zo gek als je de pil slikt omdat de pil eigenlijk veel menstruatie tegen houd. Dus dat je de pil bent vergeten komt het oude bloed nu naar buiten. Niks om je zorgen over te maken. Dit gaat ter zijne tijd weg als alles weer een beetje op het oude is.

Adventura

----------


## snipper

Hoi, 
Ik welke week was je toen je de pil vergat? En je zegt dat je nu bloedverlies hebt, maar is het nu ook de tijd dat je eigenlijk moet menstrueren?
Als het ergens aan het eind van je pilstrip is dat je 2 pillen vergeet, is dat niet zo erg (maar een hele kleine kans om zwanger te raken) maar dan kan het wel dat je menstruatie al een beetje op gang was gekomen. Als je 2 pillen vergeet in de 1e of 2e week van je pilstrip dan is het risico om zwanger te raken wat groter. Maar aangezien je nu bloedverlies hebt, lijkt dat me niet waarschijnlijk...

----------

